
“Grumpier by the Week?” – Analysing HackerNews comment trends over the week - metahost
https://medium.com/@sayangoswami/grumpier-by-the-week-c9292d5b8350
======
nils-m-holm
The graph seems to indicate that posting frequency increases over the week,
while the ratio between positive and neutral/negative postings stays more or
less the same. Can you control for posting frequency?

~~~
metahost
> Can you control for posting frequency?

Added statistics as a percentage of the total traffic on that day. Do have a
look!

